# Battery relocation!!



## NotsofasTT (Nov 10, 2014)

I will be relocating my battery pretty soon and I will post up a diy just in case anyone is interested, however, I would like to use an optima battery but I'm not sure which one will work best on the mk1 TT. Do not know cold cranking amperage required, etc. As far as relocating it, I do want to put it where the spare tire went. I wanted to first cut out that hump and weld a flat piece of metal over it to free up space and be able to mount the battery back there. Has anyone relocated their battery here or have a diy or any tips? It would be greatly appreciated! Thank you guys for taking the time to read this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I have seen a few post but not a good diy I'm about to relocate mine as well and would love a diy


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Not really a relocation DIY, but the thread below has a lot of pictures, and proper relocation procedure was discussed as well. I relocated a small dry cell in the trunk of my roadster but didn't document much since it's such a straightforward thing. Find a suitable mounting position, run insulated hot cable to the bay, ground in one or multiple spots in the trunk, add a 550 amp fuse next to the battery. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rnesses-(w-bar)&highlight=Battery+trunk+mount


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I'd investigate cutting the hump some more*

I've seen some discussion about cutting the hump out of a Mk 2 so that a spare tire might fit there. (It turns out there is not enough room for a compact spare even with the hump removed.) I've seen some references, but have not seen anything from Audi, that the hump helps provide structural integrity and/or is needed to pass federal rear collision standards. This thought is bolstered by comments I've read that European models of the Mk 2 do not have the bump. Unfortunately, I've seen nothing on how this might relate to the Mk 1.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't really want to cut out stamped metal because the stresses will never distribute the same way with a welded piece in its place. Cutting the uni-body is a bad idea because it'll never be fixable once done. On the other hand most people with coupes run their battery in a custom rear seat delete. :beer:


----------



## NotsofasTT (Nov 10, 2014)

Good point brought up about the flexing, didn't really think of that, I am deleting the rear seat anyways might as well make a nice compartment for it and put it there. I will got with a 550amp fuse, and I will post a diy soon, thanks for your help guys, really appreciate it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Any progress ....going to try to tackle mine this weekend


----------



## NotsofasTT (Nov 10, 2014)

So far I'm just waiting on 034 motorsport to ship me the relocation kit so in the mean time I removed my rear seats to prep the car a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

NotsofasTT said:


> So far I'm just waiting on 034 motorsport to ship me the relocation kit so in the mean time I removed my rear seats to prep the car a bit


I wanted that kit but o couldn't find it on there site anymore. You have a link.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted that kit but o couldn't find it on there site anymore. You have a link.


here's my set up with the 034 kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Ya to bad I couldn't find one to buy on there site I ended up getting one from summit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

deepblueT said:


> here's my set up with the 034 kit.


You have any shots of the wiring under the hood


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*You have any shots of the wiring under the hood*

here are a few with explanations.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice work. Thank you. Now we just need a solution to add on other powers items under the hood like the many pumps I have been dreading wiring up.


----------



## mv213 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Factory parts*

It should be possible to do this using factory parts. The 3.2 Quattro comes from the factory with the battery mounted in the spare tire compartment. So the cover covers it up and no cutting of structural members.


----------

